# Ramsey Island – Seal Pups, Red Deer & more



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Ramsey Island, one of the most overlooked of Pembrokeshire's islands in my opinion. Having only gone for a trip around the island in my twenty eight years I can't believe I haven't visited it before! It's an absolutely stunning place, and what a better time to visit as when the Atlantic Grey Seal pup are being born. This trip was mainly to get content for an upcoming book I'm co-creating (out in 2015) and we visited at the peak of the pupping season.

Here's a few images below, lots more & words can be seen on my blog 

http://www.drewbuckleyphotography.com/ramsey-island-seal-pups-red-deer-rugged-landscape/

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









cheers,
drew


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Drew excellent pics as always, loving your wildlife pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Great shots, the seals are well camoflaged. The first one looks dead??


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great photos as always :thumb:


----------

